# Cant upload pics



## Mick (May 21, 2012)

I guess this is an old problem. How do you upload just the picture? I followed the instructions but all it uploads is the url, not just the picture. Help.

Mick


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (May 21, 2012)

Did you select the Attachments and other options below the message window? You upload there.


Craig


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 21, 2012)

The Attachment function works with images on your local drive. If the image is already hosted somewhere online, you can insert the URL in img tags (the button between Bold and  will insert the tags).


----------

